
Ask HN: What do developers think of cloud IDEs? - emeraldd
I keep seeing this topic come up in discussions but haven&#x27;t really seen much about what other developers&#x2F;coders&#x2F;engineers think on the topic.  Me personally, I tend to use vim for almost everything unless I&#x27;m playing with a language like java.<p>So, what do developers think about cloud&#x2F;web based IDEs?
======
PaulHoule
I don't use them much for real work, but i think HackerRank is pretty fun.

The one I've used the most is the editor for AWS Lambda functions but one of
my lambda functions is about to get complex enough that I've going to use a
real IDE for it.

------
jimmyvalmer
You keep seeing this topic "come up in discussions" whose participants are not
"developers/coders/engineers". I wonder which demographic is discussing cloud
IDEs so frequently but don't use them. Product managers? Browser-based IDEs
like Jupyter and Monaco are anathema. And yet Googlers must use an in-house
cloud IDE for its hooks into their monorepo.

